# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  قبولی در رشته های پیراپزشکی با معدل کتبی پایین!!

## Joker72

سلام ببخشید امروز یکی از دوستام گفت دانشجوی انصرافی اگه معدل دیپلمش کمتر از 15 باشه رشته های پیرا پزشکی رو نمیتونه انتخاب کنه.
شاید خیلی هاتون بدونید من فقط واسه پرستاری دارم کنکور شرکت میکنم اگه نتونم قبول بشم تموم زندگیم بهم میریزه لطفا هرکسی در این باره اطلاع داره بیاد وجواب بده ممنون.
 :34:

----------


## Joker72

واقعا راضی به زحمت نبودم چرا خودتون رو تو زحمت انداختید اخه¡¡¡¡¡¡
 فقط یکیتوت جواب میداد کافی بود.

----------


## kourosh khan

> واقعا راضی به زحمت نبودم چرا خودتون رو تو زحمت انداختید اخه¡¡¡¡¡¡
>  فقط یکیتوت جواب میداد کافی بود.


دوست عزیزمن از خیلیا پرسیدم ولی جوابی پیدا نکردم فعلا اگه پیدا کردم پ.خ میکنم

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

اطلاعی ندارم

----------


## sterlin

نه وقتي انصراف دادي مي توني هر رشته اي كه خواستي شركت كني و قبول بشي فقط تعهد خدمتت اضافه ميشه و ربطي به معدل ديپلمت هم نداره.

----------


## danielecdwh

> نه وقتي انصراف دادي مي توني هر رشته اي كه خواستي شركت كني و قبول بشي فقط تعهد خدمتت اضافه ميشه و ربطي به معدل ديپلمت هم نداره.


خیلی هم به معدل دیپلم ربط داره..برای انتخاب رشته های پزشکی باید معدل کتبی بالای 16 باشه طبق گفته های دفترچه

----------


## leedbag

من معدل کتبی ام 11 است حالا نمی تونم پزشکی بخونم ببخش این بند رو کجای دفترچه نوشته شده است فقط برای دانشگاه های خاص شرط معدل برقرار است کسی که بخواد مثلا پزشکی اردبیل قبول بشه به رتبه اش که در کنکور کسب کرده نگاه می کنند معدل همش کشک است

----------


## kourosh35

داشتن حداقل معدل كتبي و يا كل ديپلم (نظام جديد و يا نظام قديم آموزش متوسطه ) به شرح جدول ذيل براي پذيرفته شدگان الزامي است:
نوع دوره
مقطع تحصیلی
نوع رشته تحصیلی
حداقل معدل کتبی دیپلم
حداقل معدل کل دیپلم

روزانه و شبانه
كارداني، كارشناسي و كارشناسي ارشد پيوسته
كليه رشته هاي تحصيلي
 (به جز رشته هاي تحصيلي گروه آموزش پزشكي)
14
-

روزانه و شبانه
دكتراي حرفه اي
دامپزشكي
14
-

سایر دوره های آموزشی
كارداني، كارشناسي و كارشناسي ارشد پيوسته
كليه رشته هاي تحصيلي
روزانه و شبانه (به جز رشته هاي تحصيلي گروه آموزش پزشكي)
-
14

کلیه دوره های آموزشی
كارداني و كارشناسي
گروه آموزش پزشكي
15
-

کلیه دوره های آموزشی
دكتراي حرفه اي
گروه آموزش پزشكي
16
-


تبصره: در صورت مغايرت معدل اعلام شده به سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور، با معدل مندرج در اصل گواهينامه پايان تحصيلات دوره متوسطه پذيرفته شدگان مطابق ضوابط رفتار خواهد شد.
( راهنمای ثبت نام و شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال 1392 (دفترچه شماره1)،صفحه 8 ، شماره 11).

----------


## leedbag

دوست عزیز من سکته کردم دقت کن این مربوط به اتباع خارجی است شرایط و ضوابط اتباع خارج است

----------


## shjafari92

> سلام ببخشید امروز یکی از دوستام گفت دانشجوی انصرافی اگه معدل دیپلمش کمتر از 15 باشه رشته های پیرا پزشکی رو نمیتونه انتخاب کنه.
> شاید خیلی هاتون بدونید من فقط واسه پرستاری دارم کنکور شرکت میکنم اگه نتونم قبول بشم تموم زندگیم بهم میریزه لطفا هرکسی در این باره اطلاع داره بیاد وجواب بده ممنون.


سلام محدودیت معدل فقط واسه اتباع خارجی ذکر شده...نه واسه شما..!




> داشتن حداقل معدل كتبي و يا كل ديپلم (نظام جديد و يا نظام قديم آموزش متوسطه ) به شرح جدول ذيل براي پذيرفته شدگان الزامي است:
> نوع دوره
> مقطع تحصیلی
> نوع رشته تحصیلی
> حداقل معدل کتبی دیپلم
> حداقل معدل کل دیپلم
> 
> روزانه و شبانه
> كارداني، كارشناسي و كارشناسي ارشد پيوسته
> ...


این شرایط واسه اتباع خارجی هست.




> خیلی هم به معدل دیپلم ربط داره..برای انتخاب رشته های پزشکی باید معدل کتبی بالای 16 باشه طبق گفته های دفترچه


خیر اینطور نیست.

----------


## sara75_M5R

خیلی دوست داشتم کمکتون کنم حیف ک اطلاع ندارم.برید داخل سایت سنجش شاید بتونید جواب سوالتون بفهمید. :Y (737):

----------


## barnamerizi tahsili

منابع موثق همچین چیزی رو نگفتن شما هم باور نکن این قانون یکی برای دانشگاه بین الملل هست یکی تربیت معلم(دانشگاه فرهنگیان) و یکی هم اتباع خارجی

----------


## danielecdwh

کسی میدونه دانشجوی انصرافی روزانه اگه کنکور تجربی بده پزشکی قبول شه باید شهریه بده یا نه واس پزشکی؟ و همچنین در صورت انصراف باید کل هزینه ای که روزانه خونده رو هم باید بده؟

----------


## عشق پزشکی

> کسی میدونه دانشجوی انصرافی روزانه اگه کنکور تجربی بده پزشکی قبول شه باید شهریه بده یا نه واس پزشکی؟ و همچنین در صورت انصراف باید کل هزینه ای که روزانه خونده رو هم باید بده؟


سلام دوست عزیز/تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور25درصد و به صورت تاثیر مستقیم هست
شما اصلا به معدل فکر نکن و فقط تلاش کن
شما حتی اگر معدلتون 10هم باشه ولی اگر درصداتون تو کنکور بالا باشه هر رشته ای میتونید قبول شید فقط شاید دانشگاههای خیلی عالی مثل تهران یا شهید بهشتی قبول نشید

----------

